# Walkleys Clog Mill, Hebden Bridge - August 2016



## Hippie Alien (Oct 1, 2016)

*History*

Walkley Clogs is a clog factory where the great British clog is manufactured in its entirety. The company was started by Frank Walkley in 1946. The main styles manufactured at that time were the Safety boot clog, Derby, Gibson and the Bar clog. With slipon styles being produced much later. In 1978 Frank Walkley bought out the famous Maude clog sole works in Hebden Bridge, a company that at its hey day had over 100 employees that turned nothing but clog soles! Walkey Clogs still uses the old machines for turning the wooden clog soles, and manufacturing the irons. The clog making skills used are those skills that have been passed down from generations of Walkley Clogs clog makers. Many of our older clog customers will remember Gordon and Nelson real lovely characters, and John who only recently retired a few years ago.. and not forgetting Arthur who up to 86 years of age still worked making the Walkley clogs for two days a week.

Walkey Clogs is proud to keep the old traditional styles and over the years has manufactured many more styles that fit in with today’s markets. Most years Walkley Clogs are seen on the cat walks, and every year work with budding fashion designers who always have their own ideas on clog design. Today Walkley clogs manufactures a wide range of styles of clogs which include wooden sandals and slip-ons and various types of boots and shoes in a good selection of colours. The uppers used are mainly leather but also a non leather clog can be manufactured if required. The company also produces a lovely range of children’s clogs styles and supplies clog dance teams in the UK with dancing clogs. Walkley clogs produces 40 styles plus and offers to make up custom made clogs in any style and any colour.




































































































​


----------



## smiler (Oct 1, 2016)

Nice One Alien, loved the selfie, Thanks


----------



## Wrench (Oct 1, 2016)

It's a very strange place that isn't it? 
Looks a little more trashed than when I was there last year.
Nice report.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 2, 2016)

Ah...Yes. Remember this place. Was it turned into a museum? Nice set.


----------



## degenerate (Oct 2, 2016)

Nice photos, I love this place because it's so weird


----------

